# cx ok on crushed limestone/light gravel?



## bonebustr (Jul 21, 2008)

5 of the 15 miles of my commute is on the C&O canal in Potomac, MD. The surface is mostly packed dirt/light gravel/crushed limestone. Rattles my full suspension MTB with the shocks locked out pretty well. Will a cx bike be uncomfortable on this surface and should I instead consider a lighter hardtail MTB or hybrid with skinnier tires? On the other hand, these bikes won't be as fun on the road climbs included in the commute. Posted in the Mid-Atlantic forum also but not getting any hits. Thanks for any input.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I would say so, im waiting on my cx bike as we speak and did alot of research on this. I live near a large 10mile loop of crushed limestone and Ive seen plenty of CX bikes flying around in there.


----------



## drumbum (Oct 4, 2006)

bonebustr said:


> 5 of the 15 miles of my commute is on the C&O canal in Potomac, MD. The surface is mostly packed dirt/light gravel/crushed limestone. Rattles my full suspension MTB with the shocks locked out pretty well. Will a cx bike be uncomfortable on this surface and should I instead consider a lighter hardtail MTB or hybrid with skinnier tires? On the other hand, these bikes won't be as fun on the road climbs included in the commute. Posted in the Mid-Atlantic forum also but not getting any hits. Thanks for any input.


I commute daily on the C&O on my cx bike. It works fine and I definitely appreciate the narrower tires vs a mountain bike.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bonebustr said:


> cx ok on crushed limestone/light gravel?


Your skirt might get a little dusty.


----------



## bonebustr (Jul 21, 2008)

like u like it...dirty.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

*A cross bike will work fine*



bonebustr said:


> 5 of the 15 miles of my commute is on the C&O canal in Potomac, MD. The surface is mostly packed dirt/light gravel/crushed limestone. Rattles my full suspension MTB with the shocks locked out pretty well. Will a cx bike be uncomfortable on this surface and should I instead consider a lighter hardtail MTB or hybrid with skinnier tires? On the other hand, these bikes won't be as fun on the road climbs included in the commute. Posted in the Mid-Atlantic forum also but not getting any hits. Thanks for any input.


We love riding cross bikes on chunky gravel roads in the Midwest/ Great Plains...sometimes for 200 miles--Dirty Kanza. 


If you're getting rattled on your locked-out dually,try decreasing your tire pressure before you buy a new bike.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Joshua Pattersnap said:


> If you're getting rattled on your locked-out dually,try decreasing your tire pressure before you buy a new bike.


Or try unlocking the suspension. . .:skep:


----------



## bonebustr (Jul 21, 2008)

All right some of you wise guys... I locked out the suspension and maxed out the tire pressure to get an idea of what it would be like to ride on a more rigid frame. The question was to see if a cx bike could take the daily beating on the trail if should I invest in a new bike and it sounds like it can. thanks.


----------



## elisdad (Mar 15, 2007)

I ride 50-60 miles on crushed limestone per week with my CX bikes. I've had no problems at all. Go for it.


----------



## Thor (May 25, 2004)

Bone - I do 9 miles of the C&O on my "50 mile Friday" commutes (Nolands Ferry to Whites Ferry, Leesburg to W&OD to Sterling) using my Redline Team and WTB All-Terrainasurus tires at 60 psi and it is fine. I have also ridden the entire length of the C&O on a cross bike and never encountered anything uncomfortable. Proceed.

Thor


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm doing the entire C&O in September over 2 days on my Kona Jake. Have done two decent length rides already (G'Town to White's Ferry and back), using 32c street tires, and I've been fine. However, for the whole shebang, I'm planning on swapping to something fatter (and dropping the PSI) like a 700x38.


----------



## Dan Cas (Aug 3, 2002)

I would suggest you choose a steel or ti frame with a carbon fork. The aluminum cross bikes I've had were quick but after an hour or so I just wanted off.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bonebustr said:


> The question was to see if a cx bike could take the daily beating on the trail...




come on


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

A CX bike is _perfect _for a trail like that.


----------

